# Hospital grade at the vet / animal hospital?



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

nyerinfl said:


> In a vet clinic/animal hospital type facility would the rules of 517 apply in any way?
> 
> If there is a "surgery room", or "exam room" which would only serve animals, would hospital grade wiring or devices be required?
> 
> I've done a couple veterinary jobs a noticed that they never seem to require any hospital grade wiring on the drawings, but I usually will just put it in for the couple exam rooms on a limited basis just for peace of mind, but would like to know if this is actually required or not.


Read this....

http://forums.mikeholt.com/showthread.php?t=83946


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

* ​ ​ ​ ​ 517.1 Scope.​*​​​​The provisions of this article shall apply to​
electrical construction and installation criteria in health care​ facilities that provide services to human beings.


----------



## nyerinfl (Dec 1, 2007)

Awg-Dawg said:


> 517.1 Scope. The provisions of this article shall apply to
> electrical construction and installation criteria in health care
> facilities that provide services to human beings.


So if 517 applies strictly to humans only is there any section in the book that covers animal care facilities (excluding farms and such)?


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

nyerinfl said:


> So if 517 applies strictly to humans only is there any section in the book that covers animal care facilities (excluding farms and such)?


 
Not that I'm aware of.

FWIW, I've wired one Veterinary Clinic and It was wired with EMT and MC.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

nyerinfl said:


> So if 517 applies strictly to humans only is there any section in the book that covers animal care facilities (excluding farms and such)?


Not that I know of but the VIET restaurant next door would be a different matter.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Question. Is hospital grade mc needed for nursing homes


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

RIVETER said:


> Not that I know of but the VIET restaurant next door would be a different matter.


:shifty::lol:


----------



## FaultCurrent (May 13, 2014)

The VCA hospital chain has state of the art medical equipment for all the foo foo dogs of the rich and famous. You should see the executive suites for the dogs, the POOCH Hotel. After looking at those I said hell if I get sick forget Kaiser take me to VCA. The amount of money these people spend on their handbag dogs is unbelievable.

You can access your dogs room by internet 24 hrs a day and see and talk to your dog...
http://www.poochhotel.com/locations/california/west-los-angeles/


----------

